# [qemu] reboot ordi

## bashful

Bonjour,

J'ai toujours eu l'habitude d'installer vmware et virtualbox pour faire de la virtualisation et en lisant ce sujet "[qemu || virtualbox]conseils divers".

J'ai voulu tester QEMU.

J'ai donc installé QEMU puis essayé d'installer un vm "xp" .

Et pendant chargement de l'installation de windows en mémoire (les 5 premieres minutes) l'ordi redémare.

Procédure d'installation : 

```

echo "app-emulation/qemu" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "app-emulation/qemu kqemu" >> /etc/portage/package.packages

echo app-emulation/kqemu >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/qemu-0.10.5  USE="alsa gnutls kqemu ncurses sdl -bluetooth -esd -kvm -pulseaudio -vde"

```

Une fois installé j'ai conféguré mon noyau :

```

Device Drivers  ---> 

    Networking support  --->

        <M> Universal TUN/TAP device driver support

Networking  --->

    Networking options  --->

        <*> 802.1d Ethernet Bridging #NOTE : at least for 2.6.20 series

reboot puis modprobe kqemu major=0

```

Ajout de l'utilisateur dans le groupe :

```

gpasswd -a user qemu

```

Création de l'image disque :

```

qemu-img create -f qcow imagedisque.img 10G

```

Boot :

```

qemu -hda imagedisque.img -cdrom win.iso -boot d

```

Ai-je oublier un truc ?

----------

## DuF

Là comme ça je dirai pas grand chose mais si tu peux, définis lui de la mémoire en quantité suffisante lorsque tu fais le boot, histoire de vérifier que le problème ne vient pas de là.

----------

## bashful

```

qemu -hda /home/vm/xp/xp.img -cdrom /home/vm/xp/winlsd.iso -boot d -m 512M

```

Toujours le bon reboot  :Smile: 

Faut pas installer :

```

emerge net-misc/bridge-utils sys-apps/usermode-utilities

```

Comment l'as tu installé et configuré ?

----------

## DuF

Pour l'installation, seulement ce qu'a indiqué kwenspc et pour la configuration rien de plus que ce qu'indique la doc par défaut. Mais pour l'instant je n'ai pas autant de satisfaction avec qemu sous ma gentoo qu'avec virtualbox.

Je précise ma dernière phrase, c'est qu'en fait au boulot, un ingé système s'amuse avec les dernières red hat et tout ce qui est qemu/kvm fonctionnent drolement bien. Je n'en suis pas rendu au même niveau d'intégration et j'ai encore pas mal d'échecs sur certains OS.

Sinon pour ma part les 2 paquets en question étaient déjà installés chez moi, donc je ne saurai pas te dire s'ils sont nécessaires ou pas.

```
*  sys-apps/usermode-utilities

      Latest version available: 20070815

      Latest version installed: 20070815

 

*  net-misc/bridge-utils

      Latest version available: 1.4

      Latest version installed: 1.4

```

Sinon 512Mo pour windows XP c'est suffisant ? Comme je ne connais rien à windows xp je demande à tout hasard.

NB : Au passage merci pour ton post car je me suis rendu compte que je n'étais pas dans le groupe qemu   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *bashful wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Procédure d'installation : 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Tu ne veux pas de KVM ou bien ton CPU ne est pas assez récent pour ça?

Avant de te lancer dans une config tap bridge pour ta vm, utilises le mode nic par défaut. 

Quelle est ta version de noyau?

(Ah sinon oui je me répète: il existe des frontends à qemu pour éviter de taper en ligne de commande)

----------

## peapa

Bonjour,

J'ai moi aussi voulu tester qemu après avoir suivi le thread [qemu || virtualbox]conseils divers, et j'ai rencontré le même problème que bashful : lorsque je voulais démarrer une VM, reboot du pc. En l'occurence, le pc rebootait au moment du chargement du noyau linux du livecd que j'avais envoyé à la VM pour démarrer.

Pentium 4 oblige, j'avais moi aussi installé kqemu, et il semble que ce soit lui le problème car ma VM a démarrée sans problème lorsque j'ai retiré le module   :Wink:  . J'utilise le noyau gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r1, peut-être qu'il est trop récent ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *peapa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pentium 4 oblige, j'avais moi aussi installé kqemu, et il semble que ce soit lui le problème car ma VM a démarrée sans problème lorsque j'ai retiré le module   . J'utilise le noyau gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r1, peut-être qu'il est trop récent ?

 

Je sais pas si c'est trop récent, mais as tu re-emergé kqemu pour ce noyau? Es-tu sûr qu'il est bien chargé? Ton user fait il parti du groupe qemu?

----------

## peapa

Oui, le module est bien installé pour ce noyau, je n'en ai pas changé depuis l'installation du paquet kqemu, et le symlink /usr/src/linux pointe sur les bonnes sources. Le module était bien chargé, j'avais vérifié avec lsmod.

Coté utilisateur, je suis bien dans le groupe qemu.

A part le noyau, je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait poser problème, mais j'avoue avoir la flemme d'en recompiler un plus vieux !  :Very Happy: 

EDIT : bon bah en fait je viens de tester avec un noyau 2.6.28-r6, le problème persiste   :Sad: . Si vous avez d'autres idées...

----------

## bashful

J'ai comme peapa moi aussi un PIV.

Il date de y a 6 ans donc j'ai pas les bonnes instructions pour KVM  :Very Happy: 

Ma version de noyau est récente. Enfin assez récente de l'an dernier :$

version 2.6.13 il me semble.

J'ai pas eu le temps de recompiler une version plus jeune.

Oui un frontend pourquoi pas.

Y en a t-il un de bien, simple et pas usine à gaz ?

car pas grosse config.

Je vais virer kqemu et je vous tiens au courant.

Merci pour vos réponse.

----------

## kwenspc

Si tu vires kqemu tu auras plus que l'émulation sans accélération possible. Ça va être mou.

Côté frontend faut regarder du côté de qemu-launcher, aqemu... y en a tout un tas. après le soucis c'est qu'ils sont souvent pas dans l'arbre portage (ok ça aide pas  :Neutral: ). In faut alors regarder du côté du bugzilla ou d'un overlay.

----------

## bashful

J'ai compilé qemu avec gcc-4.x et non gcc-3.x, ca pourrait peut etre venir de là mon problème aussi.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Côté frontend faut regarder du côté de qemu-launcher, aqemu... y en a tout un tas. après le soucis c'est qu'ils sont souvent pas dans l'arbre portage (ok ça aide pas ). In faut alors regarder du côté du bugzilla ou d'un overlay.
> 
> 

 

Justement qemu-launcher est sympa, mais il n'est pas dans l'arbre.

Qu'entend tu par bugzilla ?

Je ne connais pas cette méthode.

----------

## kwenspc

 *bashful wrote:*   

> J'ai compilé qemu avec gcc-4.x et non gcc-3.x, ca pourrait peut etre venir de là mon problème aussi.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Qu'entend tu par bugzilla ?
> ...

 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/  :Wink: 

sinon gcc4 n'est pas du tout un problème.

----------

## bashful

Petite question si on a un processeur qui gere les instructions "vmx" d'intel, on installe "kvm" et non "kqemu" ?

----------

## peapa

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Si tu vires kqemu tu auras plus que l'émulation sans accélération possible. Ça va être mou.

 

En effet, j'ai essayé sans kqemu d'installer un linux mais j'ai arrêté la VM avant la fin, tellement ça n'avançait pas.

 *bashful wrote:*   

> Justement qemu-launcher est sympa, mais il n'est pas dans l'arbre. 

 

J'utilise virt-manager qui est dans portage et il me convient parfaitement, juste une chose : je dois le lancer en root pour créer/modifier/lancer une VM, je trouve ça bizarre étant donné qu'en user normal on peut le faire en ligne de commande.

----------

## ppg

 *bashful wrote:*   

> Petite question si on a un processeur qui gere les instructions "vmx" d'intel, on installe "kvm" et non "kqemu" ?

 

Oui c'est mieux.

----------

## bashful

Je comprends pas j'ai lu pleins de doc et je vois pas pourquoi kqemu boude mon processeur.

----------

